# landline phone deals



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hey peeps

Now we are getting more and more sorted, I need to review our landline deal. We have a number that we need to keep specifically but would like a better deal than we currently have (just a Telefonica line & paying per call)

Don't really know where to start over here. We do call the UK sometimes but not daily - more likely average once a week but that is not the important bit for us - we make a lot of Spanish landline and mobile calls so that is the most important part. 

It would help if they spoke English too but I appreciate this is not always going to be available (my partner is half Spanish, so speaks half of it too lol!! no, his Spanish is not bad but not brilliant yet )

Anybody have any recommendations? The previous owners used Spantel but didn't really rate the cost factor in the end (but then they picked them for the UK calls mainly)

Or any ideas where I could get some info on best deals?


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

donz said:


> Hey peeps
> 
> Now we are getting more and more sorted, I need to review our landline deal. We have a number that we need to keep specifically but would like a better deal than we currently have (just a Telefonica line & paying per call)
> 
> ...


Hi there,
We have just had Iberbanda phone and internet installed, we live in the Murcia province but unsure if you can get it where you live. We pay 35 euros per month with 300 mins calls per month to UK phones and 1 mb download included. You can choose to have 300 mins of Spanish free calls instead. It was free installation and fitted within 8 days of ordering.They have an English speaking contact number as well as a Spanish speaking contact number.All details on their website.We are really pleased with the service. Best of luck anyway.
:clap2:


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Jaxx

We already have sat internet installed as we live in the campo so just need the phone package reviewnig - I will drop them a line anyway - thanks!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

donz said:


> Thanks Jaxx
> 
> We already have sat internet installed as we live in the campo so just need the phone package reviewnig - I will drop them a line anyway - thanks!


I dont know if they go down to your area, but these have good packages, and good reports coming back re using them

They do a phone only service, Link HERE


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks for the tip - have dropped them a mssg


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

If you are looking for an alternative provider to Telefonica, and have a landline... then worth considering BT (the spanish version!). But be picky about your agent... (I don't think they sell direct, so you will likely have to go through an agent). I used to know someone at Citrus red on the east coast, but not been in touch for a while. If stuck and you cannot find right outfit, last resort would be DirectTel/ecom? based in Canaries, but now have an office in Benalmadena. (But everything can be done by email/phone).


----------

